# Firewood



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a few old cedar posts I pulled out (10 or 12) if anyone would want them for fire would you can have them. Also quite a few dead trees if someone wants to cut them. Ogden area, let me know if interested. If no interest I will just burn them on my burn pile. There will be a few staples in the posts.


----------

